# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  إهداء الى العضو بحر العجائب

## I wanna

هذه بعض الصور اهداء للعضو بحر العجائب

و اهديها ايضا الى كل من يحب البحر و الطبيعة

الى كل من يحب العتاب...
الى كل من يريد ان يرمي بهمه في البحر
الى كل من زار صفحتي المتواضعة

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أحلى وحده الثانيه
عليش بالعافيه بحوره وإن شاء الله عجبوش!!

----------


## أموله

وآو روعه 

،، عليك بالعافيه غلاتو بحوره

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*الصوره الأولى والأخيره قميلين لغآية الغآيه  ..* 
*تسلم الإيدين خيي :) ،* 
*تصوير قميل ووآضح  ،* 
*ويستآهل الموضوع آحلى فآيف ستآر :D ..* 
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ..{* 
*تتهني بالصور بحوره  ..* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

واااااااو تصوير روعه 
تتهنى بحوره 
يسلمو خيي ع الطرح 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## I wanna

Thanks for all

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعـــطيكـ الف الف الف عافيه*

*صور في غااااية الروعه’’’’سلمت يداكـــ*

*ومشككووور كثييير ....*

*لاعدمنا عدستــك,, الرائعه*

*بس خيو(انا بنت مش ولد)*

*آخر صوره رهييييييبهـ ... تم لطش جميع الصور*


*تحيــــــاتي لكــ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ااااااااااااااااااااالله
رووووووووعه
تصوير يجننننن
عجبوني الصور بقووووه
لاعدمنا هيك عدسه مبدعه
موفق لكل خير
دمت بود...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقطات ولا احلى 
تصوير جنان
تسلم الأيادي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ااااااااااالله
الصورررر يسحرووو كلهم 
ميين اللي ما يحب البحررر ؟؟ وميين اللي ما يرمي همه للبحر ؟؟
بجد واللهي رهيبيين مررره 
عجبووني بقوووه
وكل وحده اتقول الزوود عندي :)
تتهني بهم بحووره غناتي
الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي I wanna
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## همس الصمت

الصور رهيبه مرررررة
الله يعطيك العافية على هالعدسة المبدعة دائماً
ودائماً نحن في انتظار المزيد الرائع 
من هذه العدسة ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو عالصوووووووووووووووووووووور
الرووووووووووووووعة امووووووووووووووووووت في البح ــــــــــــــر 
الصوووووووووووور يجننو

----------


## I wanna

شكرا لكم جميعا للتعليقات الحلوة
اسعدني وجودكم هنا

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تصويرك مرة رهيب 
تسلم على هالصور
بس كأنك نسيت توقيعك على الصور الباقية

----------


## I wanna

> تصويرك مرة رهيب 
> تسلم على هالصور
> بس كأنك نسيت توقيعك على الصور الباقية



 

يسلمووو على التعليق الحلو
و بالنسبة للصور هي اهداء لجميع الاعضاء عامةً و لذلك ما حبينا نحط التوقيع

دمتم بخير

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شااء الله لقطه جمييله جدا 
اعشق البحر كثييرا 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## I wanna

شكرا اليك اخي العزيز نبراس

----------

